# flight medic school changes



## Doczilla (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, whiskeys. Interested in getting your paramedic card on the army's payroll? Check it out:

 usasam.amedd.army.mil/ffmct/flight%20medic%20stratcom.pdf


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 27, 2012)

Link doesn't work


----------



## chriso (Sep 25, 2012)

Link doesn't work but yes I am lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 26, 2012)

copy-paste into the address bar, works just fine.usasam.amedd.army.mil/ffmct/flight%20medic%20stratcom.pdf

Or that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm confused. You can be a flight medic before you become a paramedic?


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm confused. You can be a flight medic before you become a paramedic?



68WF... Flight designator for army air medics

Not all are paramedics.


----------

